
Show HN: Cargo – A minimal browser with almost no UI. Contributors wanted! - tobihrbr
https://github.com/herber/cargo
======
niko001
Great work, I like it!

When taking on new contributors, you'll need to be headstrong with regard to
which features you see as superfluous. You'll get a lot of feedback like
"Whaat, no X? A browser has to have X!" and you'll end up with a Chrome-like
UI if you give in to everyone's demands. For me, that would be the address
bar, because I like to make sure I'm on the right page (rather than a phishing
clone) when entering account credentials, but you probably have a good reason
for excluding it and need to stand your ground :).

One bit of feedback: You should provide binaries as early as possible so that
people can easily try it out and become excited about the project.

Good luck!

~~~
tobihrbr
Thanks for great feedback!

When designing the address bar I actually have thought about phishing - thanks
for reminding me.

------
ameesdotme
Reminds me of the Min-browser. It has a similar goal and is also built with
Electron. Perhaps there's some useful stuff for you!

[https://github.com/minbrowser/min](https://github.com/minbrowser/min)

~~~
tobihrbr
Min actually inspired me to write cargo, because even min ships some features
that I did not find myself using.

------
ateesdalejr
Is the OP aware that cargo is also the name for quite a few other things? For
one the Rust package manager is named cargo.

~~~
tobihrbr
I did realize that, but since cargo is a normal English word I did not bother.

